
Show HN: Async/await alternative - bruno2223
https://github.com/ujc/wait-for-stuff
======
vsviridov
Node 7 is out with async/await behind the flag.

------
zamalek

        // the stream has now been fully read, async in the background
    

What if the file is gigabytes in size?

~~~
bruno2223
Then you simply do not use this module :-)

Unless you have Time and RAM to waste.

------
skybrian
It's a nice trick but it's unsafe in general. JavaScript libraries usually
assume single-threaded event handling. If you start up another event loop from
a callback (while some other library's code is already on the stack), you'll
probably break it.

------
maxpert
Well I hope NodeJS ultimately settles on such a syntax to preempt and resume
automatically. I love Golang in this regard since it abstracts out everything
using channels, and go-routines (not to compare multiple thread support).

------
aaronhoffman
Love the simplicity. Wish it was powered by RxJS [https://github.com/Reactive-
Extensions/RxJS](https://github.com/Reactive-Extensions/RxJS)

------
bbcbasic
Looked at the deasync that this is based on, and it looks like they are trying
to reinvent threads? Seems ironic to me.

~~~
jjnoakes
Why do you think they are trying to reinvent threads? Looks to me like it is a
basic nested event loop.

~~~
bbcbasic
It pauses execution of a stack when it is blocked allowing other stacks to
execute.

